# Net send Befehl & Port



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Oktober 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jemand sagen, auf welchem Port Messages die mit *net send* versandt wurden eingehen?

Das heisst also, ich schicke eine Nachricht mittels net send in einem Windows-Netzwerk umher und sie kommen an dem angegebenen Ziel-Host an, nur würde es mich interessieren auf welchem Port die laufen.

Viel Dank schon im voraus

digi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Oktober 2002)

Also ich würd jetzt einfach mal auf TCP/139 tippen, da der ja für's Windows-Netzwerk verantwortlich ist. Ansonsten gibt's da noch 1 oder 2 UDP-Ports (ich glaub 135 und 137 oder sowas in der Gegend) die auch noch für SMB da sind.

Alle Angaben sind aber (wie beim Lotto) ohne Gewähr.

have fun

reptiler


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. Oktober 2002)

Vielen Dank für die Info, werde es dann auch mal ausprobieren.
Wenn es klappt gebe ich hier nochmal Antwort.

greetz,
digi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Oktober 2002)

Kein Problem; die Info ist fast gratis.
Und schonmal Danke für das Testergebnis.


have fun

reptiler


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2002)

mhhhh digi lass mich raten.

netsend tool für linux ?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. Oktober 2002)

Fast Holy, fast, aber danke für die Idee 
Werd mal daran arbeiten

Nein, ich programmiere grad ein bißchen mit CE rum (geschäftlich, sonst würde ich es auch nicht machen )


----------

